# HELP! rebonding issues!



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

I have 2 female rabbits and I had them both spayed, they have been in seperate hutches next to each other and it's been over 8 weeks since the second got spayed which I was advised to leave.
I've followed all the advice of rebonding, take them to an unfamiliar space in a confined pen and attempt to rebond them but it just isnt happening!
They're constantly trying to battle each other and I've had an awful bite where one of them latched onto me after i tried splitting them.

I'm not at my wits end as its just not practical having two hutches in my house nor do I think it fair on them. They're both indoor rabbits as well so I don't have all the room in the world for them.
I'm pretty upset that my vet never informed us that having them spayed and split for a certain amount of time would turn them into strangers to each other.
I just don't know what to do and I don't want to get rid of either of them as I love them both dearly but I cant think of anything else to do!
please someone help me!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

Give them a couple more weeks to calm down and forget about the fight and then you can try again.

If not do you have a local rescue near you that could help with the bonding? Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

Well we gave them a good few weeks to get over the last fight and its happened again. I now have them in a play pen split into two small pens so they're close but can't fight but they keep going at each other 
it's so frustrating!

what would a rescue centre do with them? I suppose they would be experienced in this kind of thing. I just wish i'd never had them spayed to start with


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

Jemimac said:


> Well we gave them a good few weeks to get over the last fight and its happened again. I now have them in a play pen split into two small pens so they're close but can't fight but they keep going at each other
> it's so frustrating!
> 
> what would a rescue centre do with them? I suppose they would be experienced in this kind of thing. I just wish i'd never had them spayed to start with


A rescue will be able to bond them but will have the experience to deal with any fights and won't be emotionally attached so won't stress (nothing against you but as they are your furbabies you will stress and they will pick up on it)

I would split them completely so they can't see each other for the time being because being that close at the moment will just stress them out and they won't have chance to forget the fight.

Why do you wish you hadn't spayed them?


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

would that cost me a lot going to a rescue centre? I think RSPCA is closest rabbit rescue to me, do you think they'd help with the rabbits? I guess it's better to them that they won't need rehoming this way.
I wish I hadn't had them spayed as they got on really well before and I just feel like it's ruined their bunny friendship


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

Jemimac said:


> would that cost me a lot going to a rescue centre? I think RSPCA is closest rabbit rescue to me, do you think they'd help with the rabbits? I guess it's better to them that they won't need rehoming this way.
> I wish I hadn't had them spayed as they got on really well before and I just feel like it's ruined their bunny friendship


Most rescues will ask for a small donation, I'm not sure on the amount I'm afraid as I do all my bonding here.
If you're close enough to me I could help you but I don't know where you are lol

If you hadn't spayed them then there is no guarantee that they would have stayed friends, once their hormones had kicked in they could have very well still fallen out and without spaying them they have a huge risk of uterine cancer, so spaying them was best all round


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Bernie really knows her stuff, so you can trust her advice. 

You WERE right to have them spayed, as you are saving them from the real possibility of uterine cancer.

I too would completely separate them (separate rooms) for now, and have a good long break from attempting to bond.

They will need an experienced bonder, by the sound of it, but don't give up on them. They each deserve a friend. Whe you look for someone to start the bonding process, do look for someone who is on the premises 24/7 - unlikely in an RSPCA centre. As rabbits are crepuscular, once rabbits begin to bond, they are most likely to have spats/confrontation at dusk and dawn. So do check that the centre is staffed at these times.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

where are you jemimac? 
I think because you are attatched to them you will worry and stress more than someone who is a stranger to them.
If you remove one of the rabbits, they will learn that if they fight the other one gets taken away, if you attempt to bond yourself again, get some gardening gloves and seperate them to different sides of the pen but not one taken out, if you need to, gently hold them both down with your hand on their shoulders until they calm down, then release and see how it goes. They should settle down eventually.

*Heidi*


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

haha it's jemima 

and i'm in huddersfield west yorkshire
I've searched for rabbit rescue centres locally but they're all miles away
any suggestions?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I was hoping you were close to me or Bernie, we both would have bonded for you I think lol. The only suggestion is to try your hardest not to stress and really stick with it, we can advise you throughout.
Are you able to take them out in a car? If you can, put them in a carrier, straight into the car and for a long drive, hopefully that will settle them enough that when you get back and they go into neutral space they won't fight 

I will PM you my mobile number, so when you attempt again, you can ring me if you need help OK? I always have it on me.

*Heidi*


----------

